# WLAN Repeater?



## Maeximum (8. September 2003)

Hi@all, 
ich habe mal wieder ein kleines Problemchen: und zwar hab ich mir vor einigen Tagen einen Funkrouter von Netgear gekauft, der sowohl LAN als auch WLAN unterstützt. Sowohl das LAN als auch das WLAN läuft prima, doch leider reichen die Funkwellen, die vom Router gesendet werden, nicht aus, um einen bestimmten Raum in unserem Haus, in dem ein PC mit einer WLAN-Karte steht zu erreichen. 
Daher würde ich gerne wissen, welches Gerät ich dazu brauche, um diese Strahlen zu verstärken. Ich habe mal gehört, dass man dazu einen Repeater braucht? Die Frage ist auch, ob man unbedingt einen Versträrker braucht oder ob es nicht reicht, einfach eine stärkere Antenne an den betreffenden PC anzustecken. Wer von euch hat mit sowas schon Erfahrungen gesammelt? Welche Produkte von welchen Firmen sind zu empfehlen?


----------



## melmager (9. September 2003)

Ich vermute mal der Raum ist ein Stockwerk tiefer 

Betondecke und Wlan passen nicht zusammen -
Hersteller die zusätzliche Antennen anbieten sind:
D-Link, Devolo, 3Com 

WIe ist die Idee noch ein Acesspoint einzusetzen ?
(wenn der von Netgear ist müssen die mit Kabel verbunden werden)


----------



## Maeximum (9. September 2003)

Jipp, der Raum ist eine Etage tiefer. 
Ein Accesspoint mit Kabel bringt mir wenig, weil ich kein Kabel durchs halbe Haus legen will, das ist ja nicht der Sinn von WLAN ;-)

Welche Produkte kann man denn da von den betreffenden Anbietern empfehlen? Steckt man die Antennen dann in die Netzwerkkarte im betreffenden PC?


----------



## mr_mongo (2. Oktober 2003)

Es gibt z.B. von D-Link AP´s die sich als Repeater nutzen lassen. 
Den musst du auf halber Strecke zwischen den Stationen installieren, so daß er Funkkontakt zu beiden Rechnern hat, und dann leitet er die Signale weiter.


Ich glauber das Gerät was ich dafür hatte war ein  DLink AP 900


----------



## danielweyer (17. März 2005)

hi!

hab auch nen netgear router... also eine neue antenne bringt überhaupt nichts, ich habe jetzt eine 8 db antenne und wiklich verändert hat sich nichts. du kannst versuchen, das dein router nur den niedrigen kanälen sendet (=höhere reichweite) oder du kaufst dir richtig repeater (= 60 euro circa). eine andere möglichkeit wäre, die geräte mit bridges zu verbinden, dann kannst du auch stärkere antennen (zb richtfunk antennen) nehmen... aber wlan is sehr kopmiziert... wenn du icq hast kann ich dir das ja mal direkt erklären... 135734777 mfg daniel


----------

